# Nice morning. 10/26/2016



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Had 4 come in right on me, I got 2


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow. Awesome kill. If I ever get lucky and shoot 2 wood ducks I will make sure I post a pic of them on a web site somewhere.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks man! I'm still fairly new to waterfowling but I really am starting to like it, maybe I'll take you out sometime and show you how its done.


----------

